# New Audiotube I built



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

Just wanted to share a few pics of my audiotube for the brute. I am proud of it. 150watt amp w/ two Dual 175watt marine speakers, painted with Rust O leum bed liner in aerosol can


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good job!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice! How much it cost you in materials?


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

Bbrute12 said:


> Nice! How much it cost you in materials?


Thanks. I'd say around $150 if you include speakers and amp price. That's PVC pipe and fittings, power supply, RCA-headphone, amp, speakers, caulk, spray primer, and spray bed liner.


Straight tapatalking


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

*Nice*, checkout a seller on ebay that sells some nice lil Velcro straps to hold it down, I use a total of 4, very good quality and you can get black too so the straps disappear, seller *merlinmfg*


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

todbnla said:


> *Nice*, checkout a seller on ebay that sells some nice lil Velcro straps to hold it down, I use a total of 4, very good quality and you can get black too so the straps disappear, seller *merlinmfg*


Thanks man I'll check it out. I was thinking of putting some 175 lb zip ties but they normally eat into the paint job on the tube.


----------



## loughy (Apr 19, 2010)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums...53C0B6-32576-0000056C2A68F976_zpsfb983efa.jpg

I built this a year or so back... Use a ratchet strap I have tried everything and that works the best...


05 grizzly 660
Homemade speakers
Homemade snorkels
27" bear claws
Fender protectors
Rear seat/beer box


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

SWEET!!!


----------

